# Union station/downtown LA



## Pdog (Nov 28, 2018)

Just a few pics with my phone. 

I took two buses from Wilmington,Ca to get to union station.

$1.75 + $2.50 bus fare. 

I booked my train ticket in advance for $125 each way. LA>>>>Seattle.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 28, 2018)

Juan Derlust said:


> Did art direction there for a Goo Goo Dolls video about 100 years ago
> _Link:
> Link:
> Link: https://youtu.be/yQOBUrRaPU0​_​
> ...



Yup yup.


----------



## noothgrush (Nov 29, 2018)

That picture of the china town gate..I took the same one haha. That area was my favorite part of LA other than that I felt like I was being sold an image of what people think LA should be.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 29, 2018)

noothgrush said:


> That picture of the china town gate..I took the same one haha. That area was my favorite part of LA other than that I felt like I was being sold an image of what people think LA should be.


Yeah in reality its a bunch of homeless drug addicts with mental health issues living on the street. 

Downtown LA sucks if youre broke and even if you got the cash, the food and bars are pretty lame. 

I prefer the South bay and Long beach area.


----------

